# Probleme mit meinem neuen 4k Monitor!



## PcNoob007 (18. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor kurzem erst den Acer Predator XB321HK gekauft.Nun habe ich jedoch das Problem das der Monitor über Displayport nicht funktioniert, über HDMI tut er es aber.Ich würde den Bildschirm natürlich lieber über Displayport benutzen, da es mit HDMI nicht möglich ist 4k@60Hz darzustellen.Meine Grafikkarte ist die MSi GTX 1080 Ti SeaHawk X.Ich freue mich auf euere Hilfe und darauf, das der Monitor dann auch läuft.
Danke im voraus,

PcNoob007


----------



## Gast20170724 (18. Juni 2017)

Hast du denn geguckt, ob es möglich ist, in den Monitoreinstellungen auf Displayport umzuschalten?

Edit: Hat es einen Grund, dass du zwei gleiche Threads offen hast?
Hilfe bei meinem Monitor


----------



## Amon (18. Juni 2017)

Wahrscheinlich musst du den Monitor auf DP umstellen, das musste ich bei meinem Dell Ultrasharp auch machen, allerdings bin ich da an miniDP.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (18. Juni 2017)

Funktioniert nicht ist die Fehlerbeschreibung des Jahrhunderts. Geht es in irgend einer Form genauer?
Wir können Dir auch im Jahr 2017 nicht über die Schulter schauen.


----------



## PcNoob007 (18. Juni 2017)

Ja man kann auf Displayport umschalten.Das habe ich auch gemacht.

Mit funktioniert nicht ist gemeint, dass es einfach Kein Signal anzeigt und sich dann in den Stand by Modus versetzt.


----------



## HisN (18. Juni 2017)

Und was sagt die Grafikkarte zum Monitor?
Und Du hast alle Ports am Monitor und an der Graka durchprobiert?
Anderes Kabel?
Poster das Bios auf dem Monitor? Nur Windows gibt kein Bild aus?
Anderes OS?


----------



## PcNoob007 (18. Juni 2017)

Ich habe es mit allen Graka Ports versucht.Der Monitor hat nur einen.Ein anderes Kabel werde ich in Kürze ausprobieren und es erscheint wirklich gar kein Bild.Ich schalte den Pc und den monitor an, danach kommt ein kurzer Blackscreen, es zeigt "Kein Signal" an und der Monitor versetzt sich in Stand by.
Mit HDMI funktioniert alles ganz normal.


----------



## warawarawiiu (18. Juni 2017)

bei meinem monitor (ein anderer) musste ich in den einstellungen erst DP 1.2  auf DP1.3 aktivieren, dann hats geklappt.

bei dir evtl ein aehnliches problem?


----------



## PcNoob007 (18. Juni 2017)

Bei mir ist es DP 1.4 auf DP 1.2.
Danke, ich werde dann mal nachschauen ob es daran liegt.Falls das nicht das Problem war werde ich mich nochmal melden.


----------



## HisN (18. Juni 2017)

Und nochmal die Frage, erkennt Windows den Monitor.
Kann man ja sehen, wenn Du beide Kabel gesteckt hast.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PcNoob007 (18. Juni 2017)

Vielen vielen dank! 
Bei mir funktioniert jetzt alles und ich freu mich.


----------



## HisN (18. Juni 2017)

Und was wars?


----------



## PcNoob007 (18. Juni 2017)

Dummheit


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2017)

PcNoob007 schrieb:


> Dummheit



Fehler kann jeder mal machen


----------



## Amon (18. Juni 2017)

Und wie sah die Dummheit genau aus?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PcNoob007 (18. Juni 2017)

Nach der Bedienungsanleitung sollte man das HDMI Kabel und das DP Kabel an die Grafikkarte und den Monitor anschliessen.Nach mehrmaligem Probieren ist mir dann auch mal aufgefallen, dass ich den Monitor immernoch auf HDMI eingestellt hatte.Eigentlich sollte man beide kabel anschliessen, vorher schon auf DP gewechselt haben und später das HDMI Kabel einfach entfernen.
Naja läuft ja jetzt und nochmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------

